

devHouse in Cambridge, Sept 16th - yubrew
http://devboston.pbwiki.com/
We had a lot of fun last time, so join us and help make this into a fun, monthly event.  Test out ideas, work on a fun side project, meet other like-minded people.<p>If you're interested in helping out, contact me, johnyu2@gmail.com
We need help with spreading the word, and finding sponsors to get free food.

======
brlewis
What makes this better than hacking in solitude? I'm not against social
events, but I don't think of hacking as a social activity.

~~~
Goladus
Collaboration means sharing ideas, motivating each other, enhancing each
others' strengths and compensating for weaknesses.

More than once have I been stumped on a problem, only to run it by a friend
and have it solved in 30 seconds. Nothing about the nature of hacking demands
that it be exclusively solitary, or exclusively collaborative. There are
advantages and disadvantages to each.

Furthermore, an event where you shoot to get an entire project done in a day
is a good excercise and a good learning experience.

------
yubrew
We had a lot of fun at the last devHouse, so join us and help make this into a
fun, monthly event. Hack out your next idea, work on a cool side project, meet
like minded people.

We need help spreading the word to college campuses, and getting sponsors for
food/drinks.

If you're interested in helping out, let me know, johnyu2@gmail.com

------
dangrover
I've gone to two of the past ones. I highly recommend going if you're in
Boston!

